# Big steaming knob



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Has anyone replaced the steam/water knob on their Classic? I find the standard one a bit too small and slippery. I'd like a bigger knob that feels nicer in my hand.

Ideally, something like the one below, but I'm not sure if it would fit&#8230;

Any pointers much appreciated.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Might want to see a doctor about this condition!!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

A small slippery knob is there any worse kind??









Not sure I have seen anybody mention changing this on their classic but maybe they were too embarrassed to mention their slippery knob issue!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

El carajillo is probably the man for this


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

I've measured my shaft at about 5mm across although it doesn't protrude very far.

I think the problem will be trying to get a bigger knob to slide onto the shaft without interfering with the body.

Having a bigger knob would allow more control over what comes out the head, when there's a good of amount of pressure built up.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That particular knob/hand wheel will not fit the Classic as it is the wrong fitting.The Classic knob has a flat and a spring clip in the end to grip the shaft.

I do not know of a alternative that will fit off hand.It is the same fitment used on gas cooker knobs. To improve the grip on the existing knob an elastic band would help, although not elegant alternatively a slight roughening with some wet/dry paper would help. To remove the knob just pull off shaft gently,line up flat and press on to replace.

C C any alternatives ?


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> To remove the knob just pull off shaft gently,line up flat and press on to replace.
> 
> C C any alternatives ?


Thanks, I've pulled it off a few times to have a good look.

A cooker knob&#8230; hmmmm&#8230;. perhaps an old bakelite job might fit.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

moley said:


> I've measured my shaft at about 5mm across although it doesn't protrude very far.
> 
> I think the problem will be trying to get a bigger knob to slide onto the shaft without interfering with the body.
> 
> Having a bigger knob would allow more control over what comes out the head, when there's a good of amount of pressure built up.


Top marks for effort


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Found these on mouser&#8230; Can anyone say for sure whether any would fit the Classic?

The 7H36 looks good to me...


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

moley said:


> I've measured my shaft at about 5mm across although it doesn't protrude very far.
> 
> I think the problem will be trying to get a bigger knob to slide onto the shaft without interfering with the body.
> 
> Having a bigger knob would allow more control over what comes out the head, when there's a good of amount of pressure built up.


This could so-easily be misunderstood!

David


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

THis thread has had me giggling a lot I have to admit, and I think maybe Boots and Daren should be banned from it too lol.

The easiest answer I can think of for the Classic is to use some Sugru to make it bigger and add some extra grip too it. I did buy some Sugru with this being one of the uses I had in mind for it never got round to it and then along came a Sage.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't read this thread anymore... All this talk of liking bigger knobs in the hand, pulling off knobs and sliding on the shaft is to much! It's more like 50 shades of Gray!

I thought this was a coffee forum


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

FUN TIME OVER BACK ON YOUR HEADS.

Moley if you change your knob to get more purchase you will wear out the needle valve !!!


----------

